# Pokemon Sword and Shield announced



## TSP184 (Feb 27, 2019)

oh boy


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2019)

Is it just me who keeps getting error message and need to refresh the page?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

i got no probs.
the galar region looks nice


----------



## Dio Vento (Feb 27, 2019)

*Pokémon Sabre & Pokémon Bulwark coming 2020!*


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 27, 2019)

my favourite starter pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Scorbunny best starter this gen.

And it's set in England. Pretty nice.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

Grookey is my baby

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StarGazerTom said:


> Scorbunny best starter this gen.
> 
> And it's set in England. Pretty nice.


Sounded more like Montana to me


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 27, 2019)

damn still no definite release date maybe by e3 we'll know, but what interest me is he said they wern't the only games for Pokemon in 2019? could this mean sinnoh remakes too can't wait to find out


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 27, 2019)

I bet they started developing this before Brexit.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

They really going for it... The Pokémon names hurt my head.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> damn still no definite release date maybe by e3 we'll know


I dont remember who, but wasnt there a company skipping 2019's E3?


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> damn still no definite release date maybe by e3 we'll know


Yeah, it's stupid, but what can you do.


----------



## trigao (Feb 27, 2019)

So, the bunny will become fire fight.....


----------



## yusuo (Feb 27, 2019)

They've changed the formula just enough that I'm a little interested, it looks like the pokemon I grew up dreaming of

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> I dont remember who, but wasnt there a company skipping 2019's E3?


Sony is skipping


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> Grookey is my baby
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Longshot56 said:


> Grookey is my baby
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Galar region.

Meaning Gala, a ball for people within high society, meaning not Montana XD


----------



## Onsonj (Feb 27, 2019)

I hope they bring back the National Dex in game.


----------



## Chary (Feb 27, 2019)

The prophecy came true


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

trigao said:


> So, the bunny will become fire fight.....


Don't curse the damn thing to that fate!


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 27, 2019)

Got to watch it later. At work. I just have two questions ? Are gyms back and battling wilds? The second I could live without but would prefer it. As for the first?....I won’t play another mainline game without gyms.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 27, 2019)

I really like the protag designs they look nice. Especially the female ones hair style, its pretty cute


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Feb 27, 2019)

I want the bunny!!


----------



## DuoForce (Feb 27, 2019)

Man I'm disappointed the battles arent on par with Battle revolution. The one thing I really wanted to see. Oh well ):  starter pokemon look like fakemon


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Got to watch it later. At work. I just have two questions ? Are gyms back and battling wilds? The second I could live without but would prefer it. As for the first?....I won’t play another mainline game without gyms.


There better be gyms..


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't curse the damn thing to that fate!


Maybe, there's a new type called Jumping and it'll be Fire-Jumping? I mean, prolly not but it's just my idea. I hope it isn't fire-fighting, it's too cute for that.


----------



## Beerus (Feb 27, 2019)

idk the game looks like a reskin of sun and moon, also i like sobble and scorbunny. but please bring back gyms


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 27, 2019)

Whew, those starter designs look meh.

I'll still play it anyways, doubt I'll buy it though


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> damn still no definite release date maybe by e3 we'll know, but what interest me is he said they wern't the only games for Pokemon in 2019? could this mean sinnoh remakes too can't wait to find out


They ain't gonna commit to a realese date at this stage simply incase they miss it. They don't want bad headlines from angry mums. For example 

You said pokemon would be out on Sept 23rd and its now Sept 23rd and my poor son little Noctosphere is locked in his room crying his eyes out you bastards all because you failed to get the game out in time  ect ect lol


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Feb 27, 2019)

There ARE gyms. Did none of you watch it or pay any attention? As for wild battles, the "trailer" made it look like there are wild battles, but it's way too easy to fake that so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## CHEMI6DER (Feb 27, 2019)

The games look cool! Only I thought there was something off when I saw the trailer...and now I've realised that the outlines are gone!they're just made much thinner and I didn't notice it on the small screen of my tablet and with all the compression on the stream lol

Good thing these didn't take after LGPE or it would've been a total disaster...

Also I guess we're not getting metric units in the "international" english releases cause it's based on Britain....why does TCPi think that all english speaking players use imperial units!?!?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2019)

The Brexit region looks really cool.


----------



## natkoden (Feb 27, 2019)

scorbunny? they don't even try anymore

gen 9 starters:

wetdog
plantworm
firebird


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Got to watch it later. At work. I just have two questions ? Are gyms back and battling wilds? The second I could live without but would prefer it. As for the first?....I won’t play another mainline game without gyms.


Lokos like both gyms and wilds are back. haven't seen the ui or any new mechanics yet though.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

natkoden said:


> scorbunny? they don't even try anymore
> 
> gen 9 starters:
> 
> ...


Exactly the 3 names are totally shit and show a lack of imagination or like you say they have just stopped trying.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2019)

natkoden said:


> scorbunny? they don't even try anymore
> 
> gen 9 starters:
> 
> ...


mascapitos


----------



## KuranKu (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh yessssss, life is complete now .....


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## trigao (Feb 27, 2019)

StarGazerTom said:


> Don't curse the damn thing to that fate!


Look his nose thing and feet.... clearly a fighter themed pkm


----------



## natkoden (Feb 27, 2019)

Nah3DS said:


> mascapitos



Munchdick


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

Even the name Pokemon Sword and Shield is a bit rubbish and has a lack of imagination to it. In a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon Knive and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.


----------



## natkoden (Feb 27, 2019)

trigao said:


> Look his nose thing and feet.... clearly a fighter themed pkm



i think this time it's a fire/fairy type

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Even the name Pokemon sword and shield is a bit rubbish in a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon Knive and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.



pokemon knife
pokemon fork

pokemon forknife: battle royale edition


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

natkoden said:


> Munchdick


DickButt


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2019)

I will wait for the 3rd version


----------



## ombus (Feb 27, 2019)

Little dissapointed... graphic feel like sun/moon .. after odyssey and botw  i expected same level.. at least the ability to control camera. .. fire starter looked like a cereal bunny. and i at least for now didint see pokemon in the wild like pokemon go or follow.. dunno if they didint show it now and will show it later or just arent in these games. if so then its a regresion.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm betting that Scorbunny will be Fire/Normal


----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Even the name Pokemon Sword and Shield is a bit rubbish and has a lack of imagination to it. In a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon Knive and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.



cause this one is based on England. im sure we will get a DLC for Scotland.... where you can eat battered mars bar :^)


----------



## DKB (Feb 27, 2019)

Was wondering what people meant by sun and moon, but then I forgot about the 4k or high-rez versions of the 3DS games and damn, that's the truth.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> Wild Pokemon battles are back.​


​Are back? Did I miss a main Pokemon entry that removed them?


EDIT: This post is royally fucked. I don't know how it got so broken and any editing I do won't save for some reason.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 27, 2019)

Pokemon Let's Go, but it's a spin-off, which seems to be a hard pill for swallow for many people for some reason.


----------



## natkoden (Feb 27, 2019)

lets go


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 27, 2019)

The character and Pokémon models look really out of place in the world design


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 27, 2019)

I wish they'd keep the overworld non random encounter. I much prefer that over stressing over each patch of grass I go over.


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 27, 2019)

The region looks interesting, Pokémon in GB can be a really good combo if done right, while the starters... eh...
Scorbunny's the only one I can get myself to like


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

Nah3DS said:


> I will wait for the 3rd version
> View attachment 159148


I need Pokemon Halberd


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

Probably getting the bunny. I seen some say it is base off soccer. Also, Scorbunny can be read as both scorch bunny and score bunny.


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 27, 2019)

this better be REALLY early footage, it's just weird looking and kind of off putting..

and once again looks like more of the same, not like I was gonna buy it anyway but this definitely didn't convince me


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Probably getting the bunny. I seen some say it is base off soccer. Also, Scorbunny can be read as both scorch bunny and score bunny.


I'm going for the grass starter, tbh. I think it's not gonna be popular short-term, but i think it'll be the next Bulbasaur


----------



## Jonna (Feb 27, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Pokemon Let's Go, but it's a spin-off, which seems to be a hard pill for swallow for many people for some reason.


Yeah, I thought it had been established that Pokemon GO wasn't a main series title.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

Jonna said:


> Yeah, I thought it had been established that Pokemon GO wasn't a main series title.


It isn't, but people still are mad, even though it's obviously a remake and not main series


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

I am 50/50 on the visible Pokemon thing. Also, it doesn't seem like you have to worry about throwing Poke balls, like Let's Go.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 27, 2019)

I see that they went full rewind and are using the tried and tested formula. not sure about that, I mean the changes in sun/moon weren't what people expected and all that, but going back to the old formula will only stagnate the series like before.
it shows that they are struggling finding a pair of names by now, not no mention pokemon designs, those starter pokemon are the same basic design altered just enough to make 3 slightly different creatures.

at least I can always count in that the pokegirl will be cute.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I am 50/50 on the visible Pokemon thing. Also, it doesn't seem like you have to worry about throwing Poke balls, like Let's Go.


Which significantly decreased my enjoyment of the game. I liked motion in Skyward Sword, because it felt real. This, feels fake and annoying.


----------



## m_babble (Feb 27, 2019)

This might actually get me to play a Pokémon game.


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 27, 2019)

Did they removed the GO Catch Mechanic?


----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)

so what do i expect from this game?

NHS
rain
Tea and biscuit
rain
Football and Manchester United
rain
Pubs
rain
Fish and Chips
rain
castles 
rain
King and Queen
rain


----------



## emigre (Feb 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> so what do i expect from this game?
> 
> NHS
> rain
> ...



I greatly look forward at how Tower Hamlets will be represented.


----------



## antiNT (Feb 27, 2019)

Can you please add a poll for the starter choice ? I'm curious to see which one people like.


----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)

emigre said:


> I greatly look forward at how Tower Hamlets will be represented.



oh it will involve kebab shops.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I am 50/50 on the visible Pokemon thing. Also, it doesn't seem like you have to worry about throwing Poke balls, like Let's Go.


Yeah, the PokeBall throwing is fun for a spin-off, but it really isn't for a main title. I find the random encounter to be pretty dated. At least it's better than the old Final Fantasy, but still a pretty dated system.


----------



## pandavova (Feb 27, 2019)

haha this time i wont get the pokemon ban, learned some things in the 3ds lifetime.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Feb 27, 2019)

The map looks vers straightforward


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> NHS


So... the Pokemon Center?


Flame said:


> so what do i expect from this game?


Also, crumpets.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 27, 2019)

So the region is basically Germany but upside down?

Well Austrian would fit as well


----------



## Exaltys (Feb 27, 2019)

The Pokemon get weirder and weirder looking each game. So happy the annoucnement was a NEW game for the Switch and a new mainline Pokemon game at that. I'll get this on release for sure.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

linuxares said:


> So the region is basically Germany but upside down?
> 
> Well Austrian would fit as well


No, it's Switzerland. Germany doesn't have mountains, i don't think


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 27, 2019)

i see sum people who ask did they removed the pkmn go catch mechanic...wild battles again...i can laugh.....because where Pkmn LG E and P were announced they said next year a core rpg game for the hardcore players will come out. if yall did listened or payed attention u wouldnt ask this.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> Are you ready, Pokemon fans? It's almost time to see what Nintendo has in store for the next generation of Pokemon. Once the video goes live, we'll be covering the announcements made during the seven minute long Direct. Stay tuned to see what gets revealed.
> 
> ...



Although the fire Pokémon looks nice and Smash bros is great, nintendo won’t make me buy a switch until I see a Sinnoh remake. LISTEN NINTENDO: SINNOH REMAKE OR NO BUY!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Longshot56 said:


> No, it's Switzerland. Germany doesn't have mountains, i don't think


Germany has mountains. TONS of mountains


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

Grass monkey, fire rabbit, watery-blue-thing.
As Meatloaf said, "Two out of three ain't bad."


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> Are you ready, Pokemon fans? It's almost time to see what Nintendo has in store for the next generation of Pokemon. Once the video goes live, we'll be covering the announcements made during the seven minute long Direct. Stay tuned to see what gets revealed.
> 
> ...



The region looks pretty nice but it’s not enough


----------



## linuxares (Feb 27, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> No, it's Switzerland. Germany doesn't have mountains, i don't think


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavarian_Alps


----------



## Bernhard (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe we can fight wild creatures again... hopefully


----------



## Steena (Feb 27, 2019)

happy about the higher details in places compared to let's-go, i expected less work.
the starters look dreadful, they are all made of the same 3 flat shapes, it feels like a running joke now. Their species inspiration also falls flat, it's the most overused creatures when there are still a ton that have never been touched, hopefully other entries fill those holes.
the map visually looks more onrails than any other illustration of a world map in the franchise, which leads me to believe they are doubling down on the gen 6-7 gameplay downgrades with a heavy stripping down philosophy.


----------



## aos10 (Feb 27, 2019)

of course i am gonna pike the looney tunes rabbit

and,,,new avatar for me

rkgk pic.twitter.com/ROmfAXY4g5— 最最（🔞原稿） (@lolisukizui) February 27, 2019


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 27, 2019)

Graphical improvements make me happy, and the gyms look great too. Not too keen on the starters but the fire bunny's got my eye for now.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

They did say there was another Pokemon announcement. Do you think they already started on the next Let's Go game?


----------



## mustafag32g (Feb 27, 2019)

WTF? This is just pokemon lets go and the graphics are awful! You can see weird outlines etc. plus i seriously thought that we would get a real open-world with a bit more realistic graphics :/


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Grass monkey, fire rabbit, watery-blue-thing.
> As Meatloaf said, "Two out of three ain't bad."



Honestly found those fakemon better designed than the 8th gen starters.

The rabbit one was quite predictable considering that fire starters always follow the chinese zodiac.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

linuxares said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavarian_Alps


Never traveled outside of the US, i didn't know

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VMM said:


> Honestly found those fakemon better designed than the 8th gen starters.
> 
> The rabbit one was quite predictable considering that fire starters always follow the chinese zodiac.


It's year of the pig.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 27, 2019)

They all look like oshawott especially grass type


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 27, 2019)

When are we getting a Pokémon where the region is formed by google maps?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Pokémon Sword and Sheild






AmandaRose said:


> Even the name Pokemon Sword and Shield is a bit rubbish and has a lack of imagination to it. In a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon
> and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.


They already have a lamp as a Pokémon. It’s not far off.


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 27, 2019)

Look decent for me, I mean cartoonish graphic for pokemon fit perfectly, wild battle and trainers that cool.
Just it is me or all city and map s in general looked so empty ? I mean no npc ? 
Else I like these new name, Shield and Sword, Pokemon SS. 
I lost a bet but still decent name  
Water starter for me, as always since pokemon red


----------



## duwen (Feb 27, 2019)

It really saddens me that Nintendo claim they won't revisit the F-Zero franchise because there's nothing new they can do with it (their claim, not mine), yet they're more than happy to scrape the barrel with the Pokémon franchise just because they can slap that brand on anything and know it will print money for them.


----------



## Arras (Feb 27, 2019)

It looks like every other mainline Pokemon game, which is basically what I expected. I'll probably play it but eh. Wish they would have kept the encounters being visible on the overworld from Let's Go at least.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 27, 2019)

looks like Ninty has ran out of colours....


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 27, 2019)

leon315 said:


> looks like Ninty has ran out of colours....



They ran out of colours since X and Y.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 27, 2019)

Probably going to have new forms. Sword (offensive form) and shield (defensive form). Plus evolutions based on which stat is higher. 3rd evolution for a tied/even stats. Just like the hitmo, Pokémon. I would like to see starters for once with this. 3 different Evolutionary paths for each. They could do it for all the new ones except the legendary/mystic Pokémon. Give them different and multiple mega forms instead.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> It's year of the pig.



It isn't necessarily the year we're in.
We already had a pig fire starter:


----------



## DuoForce (Feb 27, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Pokemon Let's Go, but it's a spin-off, which seems to be a hard pill for swallow for many people for some reason.


Let's go is not a spin off


----------



## deSSy2724 (Feb 27, 2019)

Some fakemons are way better designed and I gotta feeling that the games are going to be simplified after all what happend in recent time (GO mobile, Pokemon Quest, Lets GO).... now they talk about newcomers and all that crap, about how the game would be for everyone etc. 

BTW anyway how do we gonna call them this time around, Pokemon SW/SH or SRD/SLD or what (problem: first letter S and last letter D for both games..... just great).


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 27, 2019)

About freaking time they release a Pokemon game for the Switch that actually has random encounters. I avoided Let's Go for that very reason.



Bernhard said:


> Maybe we can fight wild creatures again... hopefully



Um, you can clearly see it in the video that there are random encounters.


----------



## Wheth (Feb 27, 2019)

natkoden said:


> scorbunny? they don't even try anymore
> 
> gen 9 starters:
> 
> ...


You mean like Charizard is just char and lizard? Or Volt orb? Or Bulb saur? HOPpip? Luna+ala? Do you expect them to change how they name 'mons and have Johny, James, Robert and such instead?


----------



## duwen (Feb 27, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Probably going to have new forms. Sword (offensive form) and shield (defensive form).


Like this dude you mean...


----------



## guisadop (Feb 27, 2019)

I will wait until we see more of it, because you can't really judge based on a trailer, but what I didn't like so far:
-seemingly we still have a fixed camera
-graphics still look too cartoony for my tastes (except the water)
-names are a bit awkward
-starters' eyes make them look like plushes


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 27, 2019)

to clarify Germany has many mountains and there is an icelike region south germany is like that....so it could be based of germany but i dont think so


----------



## MegaGenesis (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like its using the Gen 7 engine, like Let's Go using Gen 6 engine. Looks beautiful. The color pallete is much more easy on the eyes than the over saturated color used in PLG. Now, sigh... i knew i should've been saving money months ago. Its gonna take a while for to get a Switch.


----------



## j43728 (Feb 27, 2019)

sadly still no walking Pokemon, what a tease from let's go smh.. but they said game footage not final so maybe there's a slim chance, one can dream


----------



## guisadop (Feb 27, 2019)

aos10 said:


> of course i am gonna pike the looney tunes rabbit
> 
> and,,,new avatar for me
> 
> https://twitter.com/lolisukizui/status/1100770919469830145


Reminds me of this


----------



## Garro (Feb 27, 2019)

Time to set wild expectations to the games and be disappointed afterward.

Or just wish for more post game other than Battle Tower and still end up being disappointed.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2019)

Honestly I found the trailer really lackluster.
Actually, it gave me the feeling they were hiding pretty much everything they could.
The only new mon's we've seen were the starters, usually we see at least the legendaries as well.
They barely shown the battles or random encounters, it just felt like a rushed trailer.
For a 7 minutes direct it sure felt disappointing.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 27, 2019)

Just hope the story is good - could make or break a Pokemon game for me. Also post game stuff to do; hope it will be on point to that regard.


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2019)

Maz7006 said:


> Just hope the story is good - could make or break a Pokemon game for me.



I guess you're the first person I've ever known that plays Pokémon for the story


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 27, 2019)

My thoughts when I saw the countryside setting: Is this supposed to be Britain?
My thoughts when I saw the old town setting: Pretty sure this is Britain...
My thoughts when I saw the map of the region: Yeah that's Britain alright.

Knowing my luck today, it's likely based on a completely different country and I'm just seeing things...


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 27, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Got to watch it later. At work. I just have two questions ? Are gyms back and battling wilds? The second I could live without but would prefer it. As for the first?....I won’t play another mainline game without gyms.


There are gyms and wild battles. They mentioned about becoming champion so yea and they displayed 2 pokemon battling with 1 pokemon using an attack on i think a pikachu. So yea its the classic pokemon experience we all love. Lets go was just aimed at casual viewers to showcase the switch and try something you so we all can go play in kanto all over again. But now a the real deal is here. Lets go was reeased as Gamefreak needed more time for development to make a huge ass pokemon game for the main series switch entry. Then according the the formula of gamefreak in 2020 we get remakes. (Have yet to see sinnoh region).


----------



## VMM (Feb 27, 2019)

If anyone is still wondering if there are still gyms just go to their official web page:

https://swordshield.pokemon.com/en-us/
"You’ll visit the various Gyms in the Galar region, aiming for the enviable and admirable title of Champion!"


----------



## Gunz4Hire (Feb 27, 2019)

As long as there is none of that pokemon go bullcrap like the games last year then im looking forward to if, its like that that last games released then ehh


----------



## Sonansune (Feb 27, 2019)

the map is so linear.
and every gen must have cave for player around first gym/leader fight.
open world for gamefreak: nop. we aint gonna add in new flavour, same good old recipe.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 27, 2019)

Ericjwg said:


> the map is so linear.
> and every gen must have cave for player around first gym/leader fight.
> open world for gamefreak: nop. we aint gonna add in new flavour, same good old recipe.


except the flavor isn't new at all.
they already did chocolate and mint, now they are doing chocomint.


----------



## altorn (Feb 27, 2019)

OPEN WORLD PLEEEEEAAASSSEEEE


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow that was way more information than I would have expected. But the map looks very straight. You start at the bottom and finish at the top


----------



## SushiKing (Feb 27, 2019)

My body is Reggie!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

To be fair, they experimented with Pokemon Let's Go. In fact, they changed things in Sun and Moon and they both kick up a storm of complaints.


----------



## Sonansune (Feb 27, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> except the flavor isn't new at all.
> they already did chocolate and mint, now they are doing chocomint.


i said the same thing.... they didnt add new flavour.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 27, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> To be fair, they experimented with Pokemon Let's Go. In fact, they changed things in Sun and Moon and they both kick up a storm of complaints.


Well they should know the fanbase doesn't like when they experiment. I don't think very many people enjoyed Colosseum and XD when those came out.


----------



## Zumoly (Feb 27, 2019)

What'd I say? A new entry for the Switch.
But I can't help to think it's been made with the "Let's go" engine?


----------



## MrMcTiller (Feb 27, 2019)

Now let's count the days until the rom is dumped


----------



## MK73DS (Feb 27, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Well they should know the fanbase doesn't like when they experiment. I don't think very many people enjoyed Colosseum and XD when those came out.



This is only because they were released on a home console.
The Pokemon fanbase doesn't like anything : new pokémon are always bad because "gEn 1 iS BetTeR", old remakes are bad because "lol they don't have ideas anymore", if they release a new gen without new mechanics "Lol it's the same game sold for 60€", if they introduce new mechanics "lol it's not Pokemon it's digimon" ...

Finally, Nintendo has made the best decision : they do everything they want and the games will sell well, because it's Pokémon


----------



## VitaType (Feb 27, 2019)

UK? I like the country but it's a bit disapointing to me. For a European country Italy, Greece or Germany would have intressted me more. Worldwide I would liked to have seen e.g. a African one, maybe Agypt. But it looks nice, guess now it's waiting and drinking tea until we know more .


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 27, 2019)

VitaType said:


> Germany would have intressted me more.


Hmm, I wonder why that could be 

I'm interested to see if they stereotype the UK much in this region. I'm expecting a lot of tea!


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2019)

Replace all the coffee shops with tea shops.


----------



## VitaType (Feb 27, 2019)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Hmm, I wonder why that could be


Are you sarcastic because you saw my region flag or do you just fullfill a certain English stereotype here (that one with a obsession)?


----------



## gman666 (Feb 27, 2019)

I hope Grookey's stick becomes a big ass tree when he evolves... Me and Grookey traveling the Galar region throwing trees at people


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Feb 27, 2019)

Sora Takihawa said:


> to clarify Germany has many mountains and there is an icelike region south germany is like that....so it could be based of germany but i dont think so


 I assume it's based on industrial England. That tower looks kinda like big Ben.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Even the name Pokemon Sword and Shield is a bit rubbish and has a lack of imagination to it. In a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon Knive and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.



You do know Sword and Shield represents the UK which is what the "Galar" region is based off of right?


----------



## VitaType (Feb 27, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> You do know Sword and Shield represents the UK which is what the "Galar" region is based off of right?


He isn't wrong. Sword and Shield could represent, in theorie, many countries especially, but by far not limited to, all European countries with a decend medieval history. E.g. Spain. On the other hand Pokémon never was known for creative names, in regards of the version names at least. Gold and Silver? X and Y? Sun and Moon? The list of mediocre titles for great games is a stable of the series, I fear.


----------



## Originality (Feb 27, 2019)

Coming out late this year? Suits me just fine. Plenty of time for reviews to come out before I even think about if I want to get it or not.

Probably will get it anyway, so long as it’s not another pokemon Go. But at least I can step off the hype train.


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 27, 2019)

Why do they always release 2 of the same game when it comes to Pokémon?
There’s always that group of fanboys that buys both, so it makes sence that Nintendo try to abuse them out of some more money but idk. To me it seems like something that EA would do.
I mean I’m not asking them to save the fuckin children, it just seems scummy to me to suck double the money out for the same game.


----------



## j43728 (Feb 27, 2019)

I just wish that for the final game their can be Pokemon outside interaction, not for Pokemon battles just make the region more diverse. Walking Pokemon would be nice but I doubt they will do that anytime soon.


----------



## pivix (Feb 27, 2019)

Action of this games take place before or after brexit?


----------



## MK73DS (Feb 27, 2019)

pivix said:


> Action of this games take place before or after brexit?



I'm pretty sure there will be references to Brexit in these games


----------



## Axido (Feb 27, 2019)

Just for the Great old Britain they should consider renaming the versions.
Pokémon Leave and Pokémon Remain


----------



## nWo (Feb 27, 2019)

Holy Damn! My last played Pokémon game was Pokémon Diamond, in 2007! Maybe it's time to jump back in? 

Looks good until now .


----------



## ganons (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> In a few years they will follow it up with Pokemon Knive and Fork and a special edition will be brought out a few months later called Pokemon Spoon lol.



Made me chuckle but yea, lame names.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 27, 2019)

The art work for the map has been revealed on Facebook. It looks like the ? Unown. Not even joking. Such a disappointment. Why such a straight forward map? 5 steps forward, 8 steps back!


----------



## oxitran (Feb 27, 2019)

That music, those pokemon designs, those graphics, WTF is this crap? And here I thought Black and White were bad. This looks like a bad sonic game for the psvita that happened to feature pokemon, eww. And what is that region? England, Holland, Ireland, and Maine in one? Bleh. I would prefer cartman to paint my switch in hangover black.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Feb 27, 2019)

Finally, a new region!


----------



## Derrin (Feb 27, 2019)

Dan-the-Rebirth said:


> Wow that was way more information than I would have expected. But the map looks very straight. You start at the bottom and finish at the top


It's almost like they wanted it to be a metaphor and made it literal. Start at the bottom and become the (very) best.

I hope at least there's a crow pokémon that's not Murkrow/Honchkrow. And a lake with a monster. And a really old queen that's the Champion of the Elite 4. OMG I'm hyping myself.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh just the title alone already has given me parody songs ideas...


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Feb 27, 2019)

Aparently they remove pokemon following you why?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2019)

Glitchk0ud1001 said:


> Aparently they remove pokemon following you why?


woah woah woah
nothing confirmed so far...
It might change by the release lol...


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 27, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> Why do they always release 2 of the same game when it comes to Pokémon?
> There’s always that group of fanboys that buys both, so it makes sence that Nintendo try to abuse them out of some more money but idk. To me it seems like something that EA would do.
> I mean I’m not asking them to save the fuckin children, it just seems scummy to me to suck double the money out for the same game.


To encourage interaction between players by making different obtainable Pokémon in each. It is not to get people to buy the same game twice, lol.
Trading has always been a major feature between Pokémon games, and it would be less necessary if you could just go get everything yourself in a single game.


----------



## RivenMain (Feb 27, 2019)

2:36 needs more cowbell


----------



## jomaper (Feb 27, 2019)

So we won't have the companion following us. Expected. They don't really like to take time to make the games. Of course they wouldn't model 800+ pokemon.
Lame they went back w some changes like random encounter. Boring.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 27, 2019)

im hyped

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

1 SOBBLE
2 GROOKEY
3 TRIX RABBIT


----------



## nolimits59 (Feb 27, 2019)

So, they went for the Mario Odyssey Graphic Engine, not a bad choice, not the best to be fair i would say.

But we can clearly "feel" the "out of place" of certain objects that made Odyssey stand out, this is definitly the same graphic engine and ressources.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 27, 2019)

I do wonder if Pokemon Bank will get ported for Switch now that the main entries jumped console.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

This looks fucking amazing.  Getting some serious OoT/Majora's Mask vibes from some of those buildings, definitely digging the overall aesthetic.


----------



## mancasoko (Feb 27, 2019)

From what we see in trailer pokemon will not follow you in this game. But anyway I can't wait to play this game. November seems really far away.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Feb 27, 2019)

If it still piss easy like all the other pokemon games. No go for me unless some proper difficulty mods come.

Why do they insist on making the game super easy. Why would you ever want to use many pokemon that way or level them or think about what teams you use when it is so piss easy.
Yeah yeah I know in a way its a kid game. Atleast give us an OPTION to make the game hard or whtever.


----------



## Paolosworld (Feb 27, 2019)

Sophie-bear said:


> To encourage interaction between players by making different obtainable Pokémon in each. It is not to get people to buy the same game twice, lol.
> Trading has always been a major feature between Pokémon games, and it would be less necessary if you could just go get everything yourself in a single game.



Exactly my point, they release the same game twice, but change some of the Pokémon. It’s not like trading wouldn’t exist if there was only one game. There’s enough rarity that trading can be accomplished regardless.
By changing the Pokémon for the sole reason of rereleasing essentially same game


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 27, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> There’s enough rarity that trading can be accomplished regardless.


Examples? Other than Starter Pokémon, I can't think of any. I guess the gift egg from Daycare in Gen 2 as well, but we haven't seen things like that since.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> You do know Sword and Shield represents the UK which is what the "Galar" region is based off of right?


Yes still doesn't make it a good name.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes still doesn't make it a good name.


Not the best naming scheme, but by no means is it the worst either.  I mean, we could've gotten Pokemon Fork and Pokemon Spoon.


----------



## AiP24 (Feb 27, 2019)

yes, now I can go and fight 100000000 zubat type pokemon in that cave.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes still doesn't make it a good name.


prefer it reversed?
Ralag?
or as i would say :
RALAGALAGALAGALAGALAGALAGALAG


----------



## raxadian (Feb 27, 2019)

We are what we're supposed to be
Illusions of pixel fantasy

All bits and lines that speak and say
What we do is what you wish to do

We are the digital symphony
We do the things you wanna see
byte by byte, to the extreme

We came out of a creative mind - oh-oh-oh
And walked out on a Nintendo Gameboy

Our creators are so unreasonable
Our games are quite predictable
All pictures and lines that speak and say
What we do is what you wish to do

We are the Pokemon Series - oh-oh-oh
We are the ones who're gonna last forever!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2019)

Could those be thte emblematic pokemon?





Though, in the anime, they compare Rampardos to a spear instead of a sword...


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Not the best naming scheme, but by no means is it the worst either.  I mean, we could've gotten Pokemon Fork and Pokemon Spoon.


I said that several posts ago lol.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I said that several posts ago lol.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Great minds think alike.



And then3n we would get Pokemon Spork.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 27, 2019)

I mean, it's kind of boring. I bet it's still really fun but it's generic imo.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DKB said:


> Was wondering what people meant by sun and moon, but then I forgot about the 4k or high-rez versions of the 3DS games and damn, that's the truth.


Nah, that still looks way uglier because of resolution-capped textures and backgrounds.  That grass/sky is practically 8-bit, and Greninja's tongue stripe/the Pokeball display look like they were run through a Windows 95 JPEG machine.  The textures themselves have to be at least 720p before simply uprezzing them to 4K will do any good.


----------



## DKB (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Nah, that still looks way uglier because of resolution-capped textures and backgrounds.  That grass/sky is practically 8-bit, and Greninja's tongue stripe/the Pokeball display look like they were run through a Windows 95 JPEG machine.  The textures themselves have to be at least 720p before simply uprezzing them to 4K will do any good.



It was mainly about the models, nothing else.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DKB said:


> It was mainly about the models, nothing else.


I suppose my point is that once we have the capability, uprezzing Sword and Shield to 4K is gonna look a lot sexier than that in every way, trainer/Pokemon models included.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 27, 2019)

Wow....  Nice name Nintendo!  Pokemon is now using Sword and Shield! Just likes a real RPG games!


----------



## andyhappypants (Feb 28, 2019)

Really like the look of what I just saw


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

raxadian said:


> And then3n we would get Pokemon Spork.


Not sure but i heard people around saying
Nintendo is done doing super version
Like yellow, crystal, emerald and platinum


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2019)

NOPE


----------



## raxadian (Feb 28, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Not sure but i heard people around saying
> Nintendo is done doing super version
> Like yellow, crystal, emerald and platinum



Right, now they just do two super games  instead of one. Like Black and White 2 and Ultra Sun and Moon, because money dear boy.

And is Gamefreak, not Nintendo. 

Nintendo shares of Pokemon are quite low and they don't have that much creative control over it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Right, now they just do two super games  instead of one. Like Black and White 2 and Ultra Sun and Moon, because money dear boy.
> 
> And is Gamefreak, not Nintendo.
> 
> Nintendo shares of Pokemon are quite low and they don't have that much creative control over it.


As for ultra sun and moon, i dont really consider as a super version
Idk how to consider it though
Maybe as how sun and moon should have been from the beginning
As for b2w2, its a sequel, not a super version
Super version usually have an emblematic pokemon too
For example, super version of black and white would be gray/grey, kyurem
Super version of x and y would be z, zygarde

You see my point?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> As for ultra sun and moon, i dont really consider as a super version
> Idk how to consider it though
> Maybe as how sun and moon should have been from the beginning
> As for b2w2, its a sequel, not a super version
> ...


Pokémon Z never happened


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Pokémon Z never happened


so what, i say would
grey didnt happen either
I'm very aware of it lol


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm going with as my starter Sobble


----------



## JavaScribe (Feb 28, 2019)

1. Holy crap the guy's backpack is legit large enough to hold everything you'd need for a journey like that...
2. Sword is going to be the more popular one I can feel it
3. They must have been asked to make this relatively last minute. They haven't had time to make higher-quality models; they used in-game models for the new starters. They don't usually do that.

The grass is detailed, the fur isn't. It makes me slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## tiamat999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh goody cool legendaries to catch and sit in the box


----------



## raxadian (Feb 28, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> 1. Holy crap the guy's backpack is legit large enough to hold everything you'd need for a journey like that...
> 2. Sword is going to be the more popular one I can feel it
> 3. They must have been asked to make this relatively last minute. They haven't had time to make higher-quality models; they used in-game models for the new starters. They don't usually do that.
> 
> The grass is detailed, the fur isn't. It makes me slightly uncomfortable.



The Switch popularity caught Nintendo with their pants down and they do want a "real" Pokemon game on the Switch so they can finally kill the 3DS/2DS already. 

Unless they figure a way to transfer stuff from the Pokebank to the Switch, Gamefreak is gonna anger  lot of people.


----------



## IcedOutBart (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruh, Pokemon drumsticks and Pokemon flats who ya'll got


----------



## lone_wolf323 (Feb 28, 2019)

The fact that ninty doesnt seem to come up with origional names that dont sound like a 2 year old named them, and they come out with a new pokemon game. Oh I do hope the names have been better then what ive seen so far.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 28, 2019)

For me, it's good godd enough, just wait for 2019 late, please comes now.


----------



## jahrs (Feb 28, 2019)

Any way someone can get to work on a day 1 mod where we can either choose from any other set of starters or even a magikarp these guys are pretty lame. 

For those of you wondering, sarcasm on the first half and on the second half i mean it cause i cant see myself actually choosing any of the three. Hopefully they have decent evos cause if not ill probably be shoving the starter into the last slot/pc as soon as i find a cooler pokemon.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 28, 2019)

Well im hyped for this for sure, I guess Let's GO was just something to keep us busy while they worked on this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2019)

MasterJ360 said:


> Well im hyped for this for sure, I guess Let's GO was just something to keep us busy while they worked on this.


Idk, Lets go is still good enough to receive jotho and other regions as expansions


----------



## VartioArtel (Feb 28, 2019)

Derpyboi Sobble best mon. God damnit he's adorable.


----------



## mustafag32g (Feb 28, 2019)

Gamefreak has a gigantic income of millions... this game looks low budget honestly :/


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 28, 2019)

well they way he talked about it seems we will get main rpg and a spin off pokemon game, im still waiting on pokemon snap sequel.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 28, 2019)

they ran out of colors


----------



## AlbusGellert (Feb 28, 2019)

Have a little expectation for this


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 28, 2019)

xD


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 28, 2019)

Axido said:


> Just for the Great old Britain they should consider renaming the versions.
> Pokémon Leave and Pokémon Remain



Leave would outsell remain


----------



## VitaType (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope the second or last evolution of this bunny has a pocket watch and is called Imtoolate


----------



## Bernhard (Feb 28, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Um, you can clearly see it in the video that there are random encounters.




I didnt watch the video that time of writting. now that i ve seen it,i am glad they went this way 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sora Takihawa said:


> to clarify Germany has many mountains and there is an icelike region south germany is like that....so it could be based of germany but i dont think so


it could also be a mixup from many locations ?  no specofic region 
.. only a mashup


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> What'd I say? A new entry for the Switch.
> But I can't help to think it's been made with the "Let's go" engine?


It most likely is the Let's Go engine. Gamefreak tends to make one engine per console generation and just continue to update that engine until the next console generation.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 28, 2019)

VitaType said:


> Are you sarcastic because you saw my region flag or do you just fullfill a certain English stereotype here (that one with a obsession)?


It was sarcasm due to your flag, yes


----------



## jonesman99 (Feb 28, 2019)

I love it so far. The only thing that I wish for this game, is that they have enough new Pokémon to not get drowned out or over looked by all of the older Pokémon in the game like Gen 6 and 7


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 28, 2019)

jonesman99 said:


> I love it so far. The only thing that I wish for this game, is that they have enough new Pokémon to not get drowned out or over looked by all of the older Pokémon in the game like Gen 6 and 7


from the trailer of so many old pokemons im guessing it will be again like 70-80 new ones and the rest old ones.


----------



## dude1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> my favourite starter pokemon


then clearly you didn't listen.
you're supposed to AVOID THE NOID


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2019)

I guess it is fair, not to drop so many new Pokemon for each game now. Although, I wouldn't want it to decrease too much.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 1, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I guess it is fair, not to drop so many new Pokemon for each game now. Although, I wouldn't want it to decrease too much.


i miss the days where we always got 120+, now if we get 70 we are lucky and those 70 many are evolutions and stuff so fully evolved we get like ~50

x,y fully evolved pokemons that were new is 36
sun moon  fully evolved list is 51(thanks to so many ultra beasts  tough)


----------



## Lumince (Mar 1, 2019)

I wonder if they will allow trading from 3ds to the switch..


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 1, 2019)

Just gonna say, Skorbunny really isn't any worse of a name than Charmander or Torchic were. They both just as lazily named (Charmander=Char+(Sala)mander and Torchic=Torch+Chick). Skorbunny just doesn't flow as well, but it's not any lazier as far as actual naming convention goes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 1, 2019)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Just gonna say, Skorbunny really isn't any worse of a name than Charmander or Torchic were. They both just as lazily named (Charmander=Char+(Sala)mander and Torchic=Torch+Chick). Skorbunny just doesn't flow as well, but it's not any lazier as far as actual naming convention goes.


isn't scorch some kind of burn or something like that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I haven't watched it whole though, so IDK exactly what it is

Neither if this is fake or real


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff627 said:


> I wonder if they will allow trading from 3ds to the switch..


they'll probably port over Pokemon bank for that


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2019)

Biff627 said:


> I wonder if they will allow trading from 3ds to the switch..


You'll be able to use PokeBank to transfer everything from the 3ds to the Switch, but not back again.
That's what they built PokeBank for.


----------



## Lumince (Mar 1, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> they'll probably port over Pokemon bank for that


I will pay for it once, move all of my modded pokemon over.. and then never pay for it again....


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 2, 2019)

and for all those banned consoles there (will) be pkhex

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> isn't scorch some kind of burn or something like that?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



some sort of lawsuit by bandai is iminate their ripping off digimon now (alot) Mega evolution and if this is true.......guess I'll have Metal Greymon on my team now like srsly gamefreak make your own concepts for once


----------



## VitaType (Mar 2, 2019)

Biff627 said:


> I will pay for it once, move all of my modded pokemon over.. and then never pay for it again....


If you're ready to pay now you will be ready to pay again for the next moveing. It's such convenient too


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 4, 2019)

Nest up: Pokemon Fork and Spoon! 
An entire full-length RPG dedicated to stopping Team Gourmet from selling Slowpoke tails.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scarlet said:


> my favourite starter pokemon


YO NOID!!


----------



## SonDaan (Mar 9, 2019)

So it's "Gym Masters" now?


----------

